# [V] AMD Athlon 64 X2 5400+



## COFzDeep (13. März 2010)

Moin,
 hab hier noch ne CPU rumzuliegen, die ich nicht mehr brauche.
 AMD Athlon 64 X2 5400+ EE (=65 Watt TDP)
 Sockel AM2
 Brisbane Revision G2, 65 nm (statt 90 nm wie die Windsor-Modelle)
 Gekauft August 2008
 Der originale AMD-Lüfter wird mitgeliefert, wenn gewünscht.
 OVP ist momentan nicht auffindbar, aber die CPU liegt sicher in ihrer Plastehülle mit kleiner Schaummatratze. Verpackt wird das ganze natürlich auch ordentlich.
 Preis: 30 € VHB inkl. Versand
 Wenn keiner will geht's Sonntag zu eBay.


----------



## COFzDeep (14. März 2010)

So, ab jetzt bei eBay. Geht los mit 9,99


----------

